# Roland Cloud : Any users here ?



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi

Any *Roland Cloud* users here ? 

How do you like what it offers so far ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Fidelity (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a core sub and it's worth ~$3/mo for Zenology if only for nostalgia's sake - but I don't really use it much. Everything it does is done better by Omnisphere, dedicated synths and sample libraries.

That said, I'm a nobody hobbyist who used to own an XP-30 back in the day so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 9, 2021)

For me it's hit and miss. I have the full Ultimate Subscription (for 6 months) which I got for free when I purchased a JD800 Lifetime Key for Zenology. The Jupiter 8 and Juno 106 have better emulations in my opinion, but the latest Juno 60 is astounding. A Lifetime key for Zenology is worth it in my view because you effectively have a D-50, XV-5080, and a bunch of other cool stuff as well.
I used all this stuff in the 80s so there's quite a bit of nostalgia involved for me although I'm glad they gave a lot of stuff more voices than the original units which makes perfect sense. One company recently released a highly accurate Juno emulation that is so accurate that it only has the original six voices (kinda stupid if you ask me). Roland, Arturia, and Tal have found a nice balance between staying true to the original but not just slapping on some old limitations for the sake of accurate reproduction and all allow voices that exceed the originals if you choose.
For me, It's worth it but it might not be for everyone. I'd try it out though...


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 9, 2021)

I mostly used it for Sound Canvas and other late 90s, early 00’s synths used for video game music. It did those flawlessly of course, but couldn’t justify the subscription price or hilariously over the top perpetual licensing prices.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi,

I got the Roland Cloud Ultimate Subscription option, I will try it for one year, then decide if I continue or stop.

I used to own various Roland gear a while back, i.e. a Sound Canvas SC-88, one of my favorite little Roland GM little boxes, it was very capable sonically, but editing it was not fun. The Sound Canvas VA offered as part of the Roland Cloud sounds super good, and editing it is a lot more fun. It has so much variety of sound packed into it, actually It got me more excited than the other classic synths they offer. I'm sure I will spend some quality time with this baby. 

I also used to have the older Roland modules i.e. XV-5080, JV-1080, JD-990 so having them in VST form brings back a lot of memories, and nostalgia. I also own a Roland System 8 HW Synth, so I can install some of new Plug-Out Synths in it's expansion slots.

I have not had a chance to check how good their Juno 60, and Juno 106 are, or the Jupiter 8, and some of the other Legendary synths they have in VSTs. They also have a lot of the classic Drum/Rhythm Machines like the TR-808, TR-909, ..etc. , which I haven't had a chance to check out yet, Anthology Pro, ..etc.. etc. Lots of content, expansions, and FX, I think they will add more interesting content, ..etc. as the Roland Cloud matures. I remember when it was first announced, I wasn't excited about it, and remember it was very limited, and not well developed, so I forgot to check it out over the past few years, as it matured. I think things have changed, and are slowly making more sense.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 31, 2021)

Also loving RC Zenology Pro, and the JX-3P Synth.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 31, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> . . . I also used to have the older Roland modules i.e.* XV-5080*, JV-1080, JD-990 so having them in VST form brings back a lot of memories, and nostalgia. . .


I got the software version of the *XV-5080* because I missed the patches in my ol' XP-80, which I gigged with for several years. Still the same cool sounds, but a lot easier to edit within the VST. I use it frequently.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

Here is a heads up for Roland Cloud users :

Roland Cloud Manager update 2.6 has been released and looks fairly significant in terms of fixes, improvements, and member benefits:

Roland Cloud Manager 2.6 contains important performance updates and feature enhancements such as Apple silicon compatibility*, improved loading speed and resource usage, auto-fill login, and the new Pro-Access Selector tool. Pro Members may now activate any two Legendary products at any given time. Furthermore, we've heard your feedback, and Roland Cloud is now only in need of authorization every 30 days to keep your musical flow seamless and inspired.

Please see the release notes below for specifics on this update.

*Apple silicon users will have to uninstall their current version of Roland Cloud Manager (RCM) and install RCM 2.6.


Release Notes:

New: Apple silicon edition of RCM
New: 30-day authentication window
New: RCM now has a landing page which allows the users to log in via local browser or create an account
New: Support for the new PRO Selector feature
Improved: RCM now launches faster and uses less resources
Improved: New synchronization features improve the reliability and integrity of RCM
Improved: Fewer files downloaded at launch
Fixed: Focus lost on Main Window after a password prompt during installation of an instrument
Fixed: Under certain circumstances RCM allows activating instruments that can't be activated, displaying the code E024
Fixed: Filters are not cleared in the library after traveling from an "Available in your library" link
Fixed: "Available in your library" appeared on instruments not available to the user
Fixed: The library can become unresponsive after sitting idle for hours
Fixed: "Download" button appears disabled when it should not be visible


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 3, 2021)

I had a free subscription to the Pro tier after buying some hardware and uninstalled it all after a week: horrible bug-ridden chaosware that seems like it was written in 1990s Java and crashed all the time. Maybe the new update has fixed some things? Don't care; still not going back.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I had a free subscription to the Pro tier after buying some hardware and uninstalled it all after a week: horrible bug-ridden chaosware that seems like it was written in 1990s Java and crashed all the time. Maybe the new update has fixed some things? Don't care; still not going back.


How long ago was that ? 

I haven't had any issues with the latest versions of the Roland Cloud Instruments. I joined last month with their Ultimate annual Subscription.

I think things might have not been that great when they first launched it, and even after that for a while, I wasn't excited then either. But I think things have changed quite a bit lately to much better QA, and Instruments. 

There is a new version of the RCM as well, (see my post above about it). 

They are also adding more instruments more frequently, and more cool instruments will be added soon. You might want to give it another go.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2021)

Sorry, Double post.


----------



## SupremeFist (Sep 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> How long ago was that ?
> 
> I haven't had any issues with the latest versions of the Roland Cloud Instruments. I joined last month with their Ultimate annual Subscription.
> 
> ...


Was early this year, so yes maybe things are better now!


----------



## KEM (Sep 15, 2021)

Thought about signing up just for the 303 but doesn’t really sound worth it for the price, wish I could just buy the synth alone


----------



## Kent (Sep 15, 2021)

KEM said:


> Thought about signing up just for the 303 but doesn’t really sound worth it for the price, wish I could just buy the synth alone


https://www.roland.com/us/products/tb-03/ just get this


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 15, 2021)

kmaster said:


> https://www.roland.com/us/products/tb-03/ just get this


well if going hardware: you also have the td3 from behringer (even cheaper)



KEM said:


> Thought about signing up just for the 303 but doesn’t really sound worth it for the price, wish I could just buy the synth alone


You can buy the synth in software form too from the cloud in perpetual mode from within the cloud manager (free account is enough to purchase it):
https://rolandcloud.com/memberships (read there, costs 149 for life time key = perpetual)


----------



## Kent (Sep 15, 2021)

yeah, but Behringer is... Behringer. 

A small smattering:


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 15, 2021)

kmaster said:


> yeah, but Behringer is... Behringer.
> 
> A small smattering:



I don't see the issue here.. it's about the product itself (which appear to be fine/good reading many many many reviews/opinions of endusers), not the emotional blabla practises of the past and the the current and ways of doing business imho. (for what it's worth: Many more companies are "dirty" in some fashion: Even Roland itself, got fined for pricefixing recently. Yamaha too e.g. (and Korg before that))

and for the cloning comment, in the video.. do you really think Roland does a one on one clone from it's original? Nope, it's the same thing as behringer, emulation/approximation based technical implementation. so, not a clone at all.

To me it's about sound, and the fun of using the device. If it's sonically the same, but way cheaper than the competitor (original developer "clone" product: Roland), i would go for the cheaper one. Since sonically there is not enough difference to justify the extra money that other thing costs (for just a in essence a different label stamped on the device (Roland or tb03 label)) .

So i would put my emotional bickering/feeling aside and choose the device based on abilities/sound, not the brand or model printed on it. 

Anyway, we're are going far offtopic. The thread is about Roland Cloud.


----------



## Kent (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Sep 15, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> well if going hardware: you also have the td3 from behringer (even cheaper)
> 
> 
> You can buy the synth in software form too from the cloud in perpetual mode from within the cloud manager (free account is enough to purchase it):
> https://rolandcloud.com/memberships (read there, costs 149 for life time key = perpetual)



Oh sweet, yeah I’ll definitely pick it up then


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2021)

The ROLAND JD-800 is now available at the Roland Cloud !


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 26, 2021)

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I bought the XV-5080--perpetual license--but am I to understand that I have periodic access to all the instruments in Roland Cloud?
The reason I ask is that even though I own the plug-in, I am continually prompted to log-in, maybe every ten days/two weeks.
I had no idea (if it is, in fact, true)


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I bought the XV-5080--perpetual license--but am I to understand that I have periodic access to all the instruments in Roland Cloud?
> The reason I ask is that even though I own the plug-in, I am continually prompted to log-in, maybe every ten days/two weeks.
> I had no idea (if it is, in fact, true)


I'm not sure about why you need to login periodically. I didn't purchase any of the Roland Cloud Instruments, but subscribed to their Ultimate package, and pay a subscription fee annually. 

They also keep updating the Roland Cloud App version, I had to update my version to the latest one to install the JD-800. I'm actually happy with the subscription for now, and Roland keeps adding more instruments to their Roland Cloud platform, so you keep getting more for the subscription, they recently added some cool TR-Drum machines. Plus lots of other goodies.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2021)

https://www.roland.com/us/products/rc_jd-800/

More info. , and demos on the JD-800 webpage.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## mscp (Nov 22, 2021)

The problem with Roland Cloud is that it's a crash fest on Nuendo 11. It's mega annoying.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 22, 2021)

kmaster said:


> yeah, but Behringer is... Behringer.
> 
> A small smattering:



I bought a Nuetron and I had plan to buy a bunch more Behringer but after the Kern incident, I don't care if Behringer is the last music gear maker on Earth, I ain't buying shit from them.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 31, 2021)

Well I've been close to buying a hardware Roland D50 for some time, but I really don't want any more hardware in the house - my wife would not approve, and I don't blame her - three keyboards is enough. 

So Roland had this offer that ends today where if you bought the Ultimate subscription for one year you get two permanent licences and I thought - fuck it.

I hate subscription software, but I rationalised this to mean that I was buying two permanent licences for £ 150.

Well I've been having an absolute blast. I've been banging away with a TR-909, D50, Juno 106 and I can already feel that my waist is getting narrower and my hair is growing back. I'm going to set the auto-tune to stun and the cowbell to 11. What fun, and I haven't even tried the more modern stuff yet.....


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 31, 2021)

Tried it last year. Loved the sounds (though several devices have other emulations as good or better by other companies that also don’t have all the limitations). Uninstalled it the next day and never looked back after the long load time, high cpu usage, and need to be online - plus concern over tracks in the future when I wouldn’t necessarily have a subscription.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 31, 2021)

I hate subscription too, but I've rationalised it to that I have bought two permanent VST's and got a free years trial of the rest. It was the D50 I really wanted, but some of the other legendary sounds I've been playing with are absolutely stellar.....

I've not hit any CPU issues yet, but I've only been going at it for the last few hours...I've unleashed my inner Vince Clark.....I'll try some black notes next....


----------



## fabian (Dec 31, 2021)

Brian2112 said:


> For me it's hit and miss. I have the full Ultimate Subscription (for 6 months) which I got for free when I purchased a JD800 Lifetime Key for Zenology. The Jupiter 8 and Juno 106 have better emulations in my opinion, but the latest Juno 60 is astounding. A Lifetime key for Zenology is worth it in my view because you effectively have a D-50, XV-5080, and a bunch of other cool stuff as well.
> I used all this stuff in the 80s so there's quite a bit of nostalgia involved for me although I'm glad they gave a lot of stuff more voices than the original units which makes perfect sense. One company recently released a highly accurate Juno emulation that is so accurate that it only has the original six voices (kinda stupid if you ask me). Roland, Arturia, and Tal have found a nice balance between staying true to the original but not just slapping on some old limitations for the sake of accurate reproduction and all allow voices that exceed the originals if you choose.
> For me, It's worth it but it might not be for everyone. I'd try it out though...


I have a Roland Super JD-990 with the vintage synth optional card installed, and I like the sound of the virtual JD-800 the new one from Roland Cloud. but I don't know if is the same you have..for Zenology, or if is a new application. I have the virtual D50 and sounds very well , but once again, I own a D-550 rack too with the pg-1000.. the software is so EASY to use...


----------



## alcorey (Dec 31, 2021)

Does anyone know how to get this deal that @Michael Antrum alluded to?


Michael Antrum said:


> So Roland had this offer that ends today where if you bought the Ultimate subscription for one year you get two permanent licences and I thought - fuck it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 1, 2022)

alcorey said:


> Does anyone know how to get this deal that @Michael Antrum alluded to?



It’s on the main page of the website and called play 4 life.….

https://www.rolandcloud.com/play4life/
The offer is supposed to be gone by now, but it’s still there…..


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2022)

*ROLAND Jupiter-4* For Roland Cloud, and Roland System 8 Synth.


----------

